# Shed Hunting



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

Does anyone know what time of the year the bucks start shedding there antlers here in North Dakota. I know the best time to go out is early spring but i will be gone from the middle of March until September of 08 so i won't be able to look for any. Any info would be great, thanks... :beer:


----------



## stearns24 (Oct 17, 2006)

Is shed hunting legal in North Dakota?? I've heard in SD it is illegal. Doesnt make much sense to me, but thats what I've been told.....


----------

